# After 2 misscarriages.....



## hethir (Mar 14, 2006)

Tell me about healthy pregnancy after two miscarriages around 8 weeks...... Did you have testing done. Is this not a big deal?


----------



## kosheng (Oct 22, 2005)

can you clarify a little? are you looking for information on the chances of having a normal, healthy pregnancy after having had two 8wk mc? i think someone around here may be able to offer some input with some more information...


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

My mother had two miscarriages--one around 8-10 weeks then another around 16-18 weeks. She went on to carry my brother past full-term (43 weeks). She never had any testing because I don't think it was available back then (early 80s).


----------



## theboysmama (Sep 21, 2005)

I had 2 m/c one at 6wks and one at 12.5wks. These were back to back. I am pg again and will keep you posted. So far I am at 6wks and just hoping it will be ok. My dr will not test me for problems until I have had 3 m/c's. Hoping that I won't need the tests.


----------



## UrbanEarthMom (Jul 20, 2004)

I just had my second consecutive miscarriage - I am going to a specialist in a few weeks to have testing done - assuming he can do it. I feel that I can't try again without at least trying to get some answers.

If he finds that there is nothing wrong with me I'm going to try acupuncture and chinese medicine.

This is a sad time for me - I assume it is for you too.

Good luck.

Mary


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

I had 3 miscarriages back to back (within 7 months) before I was diagnosed with a blood clotting disorder (antiphospholipid syndrome). After getting the right medication I was able to carry my dd to term.


----------



## Zyla (Nov 27, 2005)

I had three miscarriages over the course of 18 months and was then diagnosed as having low progesterone in my next three pregnancies: the first I carried to term but lost his twin before the diagnosis (about 8wks); the next I lost before the supplemental progesterone (in the form of pills) could take effect; the third I carried to term while taking the progesterone pills.

For me it was well worth looking into. Good luck to you.


----------

